# Gestational Diabetes



## kishacajun (Jul 30, 2008)

I need to know the ICD9 code for a patient with gestational diabetes and due to her glucose levels, the physician has decided to place her on insulin...do I just assign 648.83 only?


----------



## johnstond (Jul 30, 2008)

*Debbie-CPC*

I would use same dx code


----------



## kishacajun (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks


----------

